# 18 ft windrose



## tuckermon (Apr 15, 2002)

Just getting back to this boat, and need some insight into how the mainsheet is rigged. I removed all the deck hardware. I know I should have taken pictures, but didn't think I would be away from it for 3 years. Any help?


----------

